

IAB Display Advertising Guidelines - himal
http://www.iab.net/guidelines/508676/508767/displayguidelines

======
himal
For mobile phones:
[http://www.iab.net/guidelines/508676/508767/mobileguidelines](http://www.iab.net/guidelines/508676/508767/mobileguidelines)

